# Obtaining the OP's Contact Info?



## Fiveholer (Jul 1, 2010)

I see several references to getting the OP's spouse's contact info (addresses, phone numbers, email, etc.) Since this is not usually publicly available, how does one go about getting that info? Specifically current email and phone numbers?

Thanks


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

sorry, I am not any help. But my H's OW's H ( if you can understand that one lol) found me on facebook. Yeah, that was awesome.


----------



## Wisp (Jul 17, 2010)

Check your PM


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

You would be surprised at how much info is out there. Google their name or spouse's name and see what comes up. For a few bucks, you can get a lot of detailed info.

Google email addresses, too. The OP's email address may be linked to something like a school alumni page that says they are married to mr. X, a graduate of Y School and who works for Z Company.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Find a Person or Business with our free White Pages and Yellow Pages

Detalied information is not free.


----------



## patientone (Jul 31, 2010)

Try PIPL.com for some information.


----------



## Fiveholer (Jul 1, 2010)

I realize the good info is not free. I have googled OM's name and not really gotten anywhere. I am really wanting the OM's wife's info as she will definatley be a more reliable source. If anyone can help me specifically, please PM me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Well the OW home number was not listed but the white pages showed husband's first name living in the household. Then I googled his name found him on Linkedin. Also on my H computer found a company list with everyone's home number so that's how I got the phone number. However the OW H works in a hospital so I figured he had a pager. Called the H they paged him he called me back.

My H up to this day is pi**ed off with me how I got around to get all this info. Even the OW H told me that I must be smart how I got all the info. He had nothing on his wife's affair but suspected one and they were already in divorce proceedings.


----------

